# Valve Cover Question



## Lisa_72_Vert (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm looking to buy some chrome valve covers and have found that there are two different kinds for my engine (350 2bbl). I'm wondering if the ones with "drippers" would have any practical use for me.

http://i18.ebayimg.com/01/i/06/65/92/3e_1.JPG

Would these be helpful for my purpose, or the dripper feature only beneficial for H.O. engines?


----------



## Thony216 (Sep 20, 2005)

If by drippers, you mean baffles, then I recommend them. The baffles help reduce oil consumption and oil splash - if you remove the oil filler cap when the engine is running.


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

The "drippers" as you put it dribble oil back down on the springs which is a good thing for any engine. Alot of bigblock racing engines have nozzles welded into the covers with a separate feed. The oil help cool the springs.


----------



## Lisa_72_Vert (Mar 17, 2006)

Great, thanks for the info guys. :cheers


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Don't buy the dripper covers before your check your engine configuraton:Through the 60s and early 70s, all Pontiac V8 engines had a drip rail cover attached to the head underneath the valve cover. This stamped sheet metal/welded drip baffle works very well, and it can't be used with dripper-style valve covers since the drippers will hit the installed drip rail covers. Pull a valve cover off and see if you have the drip covers already on your head, covering the rocker arms. If it's there, use the plain valve covers. If not, you can use the dripper covers.


----------

